# A week with any EPK instructor alive.



## Rich_Hale (Nov 12, 2006)

If you could spend a week with any (living) Kenpo instructor, who would it be and why?  

Before you make a quick decision, consider you would be spending more than just mat time with the instructor.  You would also be hanging out together, all day, everyday and having all your meals together.  

This would be a chance to really get to know the person, as well as his Kenpo.

I really enjoyed thinking about this, so I figured some of you would too.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 12, 2006)

So who would you pick then?  You've known so many notable Kenpoists that You could easily claim this a reality.


----------



## MJS (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> If you could spend a week with any (living) Kenpo instructor, who would it be and why?
> 
> Before you make a quick decision, consider you would be spending more than just mat time with the instructor. You would also be hanging out together, all day, everyday and having all your meals together.
> 
> ...


 
Considering there are so many excellent ones out there, that is a tough decision.  That being said, I would take a week with Doc.  I know that both him, and his students that are members here, have given some very detailed explainations in their posts, regarding SL4 and how they execute the material.  Seeing is believing IMO.  I think it would be great to see SL4 live and in person.  What better way to understand it. 

Mike


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 13, 2006)

MJS said:


> Considering there are so many excellent ones out there, that is a tough decision. That being said, I would take a week with Doc. I know that both him, and his students that are members here, have given some very detailed explainations in their posts, regarding SL4 and how they execute the material. Seeing is believing IMO. I think it would be great to see SL4 live and in person. What better way to understand it.
> 
> Mike


 
Not to mention, Doc's own appreciation for food well-made would make the "eat with" part a good one.

D.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 13, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> So who would you pick then? You've known so many notable Kenpoists that You could easily claim this a reality.


 
I would like see a few responses before I say who I would spend a week with. Not that my choice would sway anyone elses way of thinking, but I think my argument is pretty strong.

I will say that, although Doc is a great friend and my big brother in the art of Kenpo, I did not pick Doc as my choice. This is simply because I dont teach Sub Level 4.

I only clarify this point, because most of you may think I would choose Doc right off and that may keep you from thinking about who else I think as highly of as I do Doc.

When I do disclose my choice it will surprise no one, least of all Doc.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> I would like see a few responses before I say who I would spend a week with. Not that my choice would sway anyone elses way of thinking, but I think my argument is pretty strong.
> 
> I will say that, although Doc is a great friend and my big brother in the art of Kenpo, I did not pick Doc as my choice. This is simply because I dont teach Sub Level 4.
> 
> ...


 
Rich:

Are you prepared for the people who might choose you? I know you shy from considering yourself one of the living dead from decades gone by, but you are clearly one of the few remaining on the planet today who can say, "Been there; done that" with respect to a training relationship & friendship with the old man. Perhaps thread drift, but...what would you share with the folks who attached to you for a week?

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a blast with Vic Le Roux.

I'd love to spend a week with Chuck Sullivan, Doc Chap'el, Jerry Brooksher, or Steve LaBounty.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd like to spend time with Mr. Rich Hale though.  He has a lot of knowledge and I'd like to pull out each possible nugget from him.  The history, the insights, his thoughts, experience, and mat time.

I'd also like to spend time with Mr. Lee Wedlake.  I understand his forms are awesome and I could learn how he does them.  I'd like to delve deep into what makes Mr. Wedlake earn his reputation.

- Ceicei


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 13, 2006)

Dave,

My original intent is to put everyone on the spot and have them pick only one person and I really do not consider myself to be on the list.

The reason I wanted to suggest everyone pick only one person is to force them (as I did) to think about every facet of Kenpo they could think of and who may have the most to offer in all these areas.

I do thank you for the compliment, but compared to the instructor I have chosen, anyone picking me would be left wanting.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 13, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> I'd also like to spend time with Mr. Lee Wedlake. I understand his forms are awesome and I could learn how he does them. I'd like to delve deep into what makes Mr. Wedlake earn his reputation.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Ceicei,

Lee is a very good choice.  I have known Lee for more than 20 years and it has been a pleasure watching him progress to the pentacle of our art.  

To say that Lee is very well written would be an understatement.  His magazine articles and books are second to none.  

His ability to convey knowledge through his intellectual approach to teaching is unsurpassed in todays Kenpo.

For those of you who are unfamiliar with Mr. Wedlake you can learn more about him at* www.lwkarate.com*


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2006)

I hope to spend a week with Doc Chapel at some point when northern New England is covered in snow.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 13, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I hope to spend a week with Doc Chapel at some point when northern New England is covered in snow.


 
Hummm. . . maybe I took myself off the list just a little too soon.   

Nope, just checked with my wife and she said I took myself off the list just in time.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 13, 2006)

Paul Mills


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> Hummm. . . maybe I took myself off the list just a little too soon.
> 
> Nope, just checked with my wife and she said I took myself off the list just in time.


 
:roflmao:

No sir, that's a bridge I won't cross. 

Single gents though...are fair game.   They have to like a gal with sticks and blades though...


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 13, 2006)

Mr. Planas.

Provided that week could be spent on some of the rivers in Alaska. We might end up doing more fishing than Kenpo.


----------



## Big Pat (Nov 13, 2006)

Mr. Chuck Sullivan without a doubt. He has seen it all and done it all. On top of that he still seems to enjoy "doing" Kenpo. Just turning 75 this last week and I am sure he can defend himself quite well-LOL. 

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------



## Tames D (Nov 13, 2006)

Ron Braughton.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm still thinking and can't choose just one.  I believe I would choose Doc Chapel to start to learn his basics.  Pams and Bams make sense and I want to learn more.  Lee Wedlake, Huk Planas and Steve LaBounty would also be great choices, I always learn a lot in just a few hours with them, just think of how much I might learn in a week.  Frank Trejo would be a blast.  This is just the short list Mr. Parker left us with a lot of remarkable instructors who would be well worth a week of instruction. I would also add Al McLuckie to that list. He is not a Kenpo practioner but a superb FMA/Systema stylist.  He is a friend of Mr. Wedlakes and is very good at teaching Kenpo students.  He also moves more like Mr. Parker than any Kenpo player that I've met.  Everytime I spend time with Mr. McLuckie my Kenpo improves.

Respectfully,

Jeff


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 14, 2006)

Doc Chapel...very good stuff!


----------



## John Brewer (Nov 14, 2006)

Bob White.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 14, 2006)

I would still like for each of you to share WHY you would pick one particular instructor to spend a week with.

I, for one, can understand why Bob White (for example) would be an awesome choice  especially if you are interested in becoming a tournament champion, but what about the new folks out there that may have never heard of Mr. White?

This is an opportunity to bring great instructor, like Mr. White, to the forefront of the conversation and share what makes them so great with other members of the forum.

Please refrain from just dropping a name without saying WHY you admire this instructor.  

Lets not make this just another popularity poll.  

Instead lets take this opportunity to inform our Kenpo brothers and sisters of who they should consider seeking out in their quest for knowledge and inspiration.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 14, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> Please refrain from just dropping a name without saying WHY you admire this instructor.


 


> Mr. Planas.
> 
> Provided that week could be spent on some of the rivers in Alaska. We might end up doing more fishing than Kenpo.


 
It is not just the fishing. 

Mr. Planas is my instructor's instructor, and at the top of my lineage. 
There are probably other great teachers out there. I believe it is very important to not stray too far from your own personal line. He is very capable of explaining now just the 'how' but the 'why' of American Kenpo while staying within my lineage.

I have seen others performing their martial art, which they call Kenpo, but it is outside what I have learned. In my learning, I would have to describe it as incorrect, because the actions are breaking the rules and principles that I have learned. Under their lineage, they may be making correct actions, because that is what their instructor has taught them. Those instructors may be very capable, but I do not want to study with them until such time as I have absorbed and understood what my lineage has to teach. 

Once I have a more complete understanding of my lineage's version of American Kenpo, I will be able to make appropriate comparisons to the competence of what teachers in other lineages are presenting. It would be inappropriate for me, a Brown Belt, to compare to, say, a 3rd black under another lineage. As I have not yet gathered complete information. But, I have seen some 3rd blacks (and others) doing what from my learning, can only be described as bad kenpo. 

So, my week with Mr. Planas would expand my understanding of American Kenpo in my lineage, and further prepare me to have discussions with those from other branches of the tree.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 14, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> I would still like for each of you to share WHY you would pick one particular instructor to spend a week with.
> 
> I, for one, can understand why Bob White (for example) would be an awesome choice  especially if you are interested in becoming a tournament champion, but what about the new folks out there that may have never heard of Mr. White?
> 
> ...


 
OK. I'll bite.

First off, I'm one of the luckiest next-gen kenpoists I know. I've had the opportunity to train under the tutelage of some of the best kenpoists I could think of to train with, and invitations to train with others.

My choices for whom I would choose to spend a week with, however, have almost nothing to do with kenpo, unless we consider the Dragon on the patch, instead of the Tiger. Physically, your kenpo will eventually be your own; good, bad, or indifferent. I consider myself super blessed from the technical standpoint for having had the opportunity to train with some of the existing great minds and accomplished men in kenpo, including Bob White and Doc Chapel. So, my choices would be informed not by a desire for a technical game improvement, but rather for what's behind the eyes.

I'm lucky enough (again) to have reasonable access to Doc, so for this reason only, my current technical mentor and friend is off the list. And, again, this list is not about technical stuff (as you will soon see).

I would have to choose from a pool of Bob White, Sigung LaBounty, Larry Tatum, and Huk Planas.

1. Bob White -- I'm a bit of a psych weenie, with a fascination for how well people live balanced lives. Most peope I've seen in the arts live the Warrior energy so strongly, that they are unable to access their own hearts for life elsewhere, including taking care of themsleves in health. Mr. White continues to be a loving father (saw him in a restaurant once, being a doting Dad with his little daughter...wouldn't have recognized him outside the gi and studio were it not for the mustache and voice). In the Journey, everyone else had pictures of their triumphs, them next to famous people (Elvis, Parker, whomever), etc. Mr. White had pics of his family and his father, and fishing; I have yet to hit Davy's Locker with him. I would want to spend a week with him learning how his relationship with his father influenced his own sense of himself as caring patriarch...a role generally at odds with warrior. He also manages to exercise regularly like a mad man, and has the unique ability to walk his talk around motivational issues. None are perfect, or live perfect lives, but the perspective from which one chooses to contend with adversity speaks much about the heart of a man. 

2.  Sigung LaBounty -- A life unexamined...I gather from his writings on the web and short conversations with him at seminars, that he puts some effort into thoughtful living from soulful purpose. He also practices some structural integration bodywork methods. I would enjoy spending a week talking to the man about living soulfully, the relationship between that and his years in law enforcement, and swapping tips on muscle and bone-setting techniques (shiatsu, rolfing, etc.).

3.  Larry Tatum -- I have only had very limited direct exposure to one of kenpos most prominent modern figures. I may have caught him on two bad days, but each time I found him to be arrogant, dismissive, and self-centered. Chatting about this with a gal who used to be his wifes room-mate, she used a phrase that struck me as clever and stuck in my mind ever since: "I could never tell which beat Larry to the flat first...his hair, or his ego, but after the 3 of them were in the apartment, there wasn't room for anybody else." After a recent near-life-ending car accident, I've been reviewing my own judgemental tendencies (have had a lot of recovery time to do so), and think my bias may be misplaced...certainly, coming from as ugly a place inside as any prejudice. He has a loyal following (anyone with people willing to go to the wall for him must be doing something well); involvements with charitable organizations; and I continue to hear very positive things about what a humble and caring man he is from people who have spent much more time with him than I (including your writings on your site, Rich). In short, I would like to finally actually meet the man, and get to know the human behind the haircut. To set aside an unkind objectification and prejudice on my part by re-humanizing an individual I've never even met. Not *really* met. Every ugly prejudice I've ever had has melted away when I met the human being, instead of pondering the object.

4. Huk Planas -- I've had next to no exposure to him, directly. There's this whole other kenpo world out there, beyond the Dave Cave. My assumption, based on years of rumors and murmurs, is that this is a man who was instrumental in influencing the growing content of the body of knowledge of kenpo during the IKKA years. I think it would be a kick to be able to pick his brain not only about this, but for some good ole' stories about the old man, as well as from his own days, to put down for posterity's sake before the keepers of the myth have slipped from the plate.

So, there's my 4, and why.

Tchuss,

Dave

PS - 

5. Rich Hale -- He was right in amongst the center of activity in some very important years in kenpo history, yet considers himself an unlikely candidate for such inspection. This alone indicates a bright and humble man...well, mostly. It would be fun to pick your brain for the same reasons it would be fun to pick Huk's.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 14, 2006)

As a guy from Tracy Kenpo lineage, I don't have any connections to any of the EPAK lineages or people.  This puts me in a somewhat unique position, as this week would serve as an introduction to the world of EPAK to me as an outsider.  So who would I pick to give me my first lessons and help me get my first glimpses and understand this art?

Mr. Hale has taken himself off this list, but I think if I could pick and choose among everyone, I would have to pick him, and I have some very specific reasons for doing this.

Mr. Hale reached out to me and willingly shared a huge ton of information that he had compiled about his art.  He did this unsolicited and without asking anything in return.  He just felt like sharing, and it didn't matter to him that my kenpo lineage was different.  We shared a few messages, and he simply stated that he felt all kenpo was a brotherhood, and he felt that what he had compiled was worth sharing with anyone, regardless of lineage, and hopefully it would be useful and helpful, and it certainly is and I appreciated that gesture tremendously.

Further, I get a true sense of humbleness from Mr. Hale.  Many people claim to be humble, but it seems to me that if someone has to make that claim, perhaps they aren't really so humble.  I think Mr. Hale in truth doesn't think of himself as anybody special.  I think he just does his art the best that he can, teaches his students the best he can, doesn't try to hold himself out to the world as the next kenpo "messiah" with all the answers, and I have a huge, huge, huge amount of respect for that.  And this is after decades of practice and study, including directly under Mr. Parker.  I have had no contact with Mr. Hale outside this forum and a perusal of his website, and this is simply my impression.

I don't know the other Kenpo Heavies.  I know some names: Trejo, Tatum, Planas, Mills, Chapel, Labounty, White, Sepulveda, Wedlake, Speakman, a few others if I think really hard.  I haven't met any of these people.  Very few of them show up here on Martialtalk, and that is really the extent of my contact with the EPAK world.  I am sure they are all extremely talented and knowledgeable people and I would learn a lot from any of them.  But for the most part I just know nothing about them and what they do, so I have little pulling me in their direction.  But Mr. Hale has impressed me with the few short interactions that I have had here on MT, and that is why I would pick him.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey, Rich!

Toldya so.

Dave


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 14, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> Further, I get a true sense of humbleness from Mr. Hale.  Many people claim to be humble, but it seems to me that if someone has to make that claim, perhaps they aren't really so humble.  I think Mr. Hale in truth doesn't think of himself as anybody special.  I think he just does his art the best that he can, teaches his students the best he can, doesn't try to hold himself out to the world as the next kenpo "messiah" with all the answers, and I have a huge, huge, huge amount of respect for that.  And this is after decades of practice and study, including directly under Mr. Parker.  I have had no contact with Mr. Hale outside this forum and a perusal of his website, and this is simply my impression.



Same vibe I feel about him too--a strong sense of humility and the ability to earn respect by being just the way he is.  That was why Mr. Hale was my first choice (see my previous comment on this thread) and Mr. Wedlake my second.  Mr. Hale is an absolute gem--tons of information.

- Ceicei


----------



## John Brewer (Nov 14, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> I would still like for each of you to share WHY you would pick one particular instructor to spend a week with.
> 
> I, for one, can understand why Bob White (for example) would be an awesome choice  especially if you are interested in becoming a tournament champion, but what about the new folks out there that may have never heard of Mr. White?
> 
> ...


I apologize. I have been very blessed to have a lot of access to my instructor Bob Mitchell. He speaks very highly of Mr. White and as you said he turns out a lot of quality fighters and MA's. He also likes to fish.


----------



## Carol (Nov 14, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> I would still like for each of you to share WHY you would pick one particular instructor to spend a week with.


 
Doc Chapél was my first choice, although a close second would be Dan Farmer.  

For both Doc and Dan...

The main reason I learn.  I've been an engineer for nearly 20 years and a martial artist for...20 months.  I think like an engineer, and I learn like an engineer.   I need what I learn to be broken down and explained to me in vigorous, applicable detail, and can tolerate my endless string of "Why" questions.  Although...the more detail I receive, the less "why" questions I ask.  I tend to work my instructors just as hard as they work me.  I work best with a teacher that thrives on that kind of challenge and relishes it...instead of merely tolerating the annoyances of yet another demanding student making their day harder.   Both Doc and Dan Farmer have both talked with me at length about anything I have asked them, and have both indicated that they love teaching students like me.  It's tough to beat that.  

Another reason is my own training.  When I looked at the schools in the area and chose to look outside Kenpo, I learned a pleasant surprise.  Less than 10 minutes away is one of the finest and most comprehensive Filipino/Indonesian fighting arts schools in the country.  Enrolled at the school are MA instructors and school owners from all over New England.  Both the teachers and the students, especially the students that are also instructors themselves, are very receptive to my quirky learning style.  I have a base in Kenpo training but the arts I'm actively training in are Dekiti Tirsia Siradas and Pencak Silat.  I'd want the instructor that I spent time with to reinforce and improve upon the fighting, especially the weapons work, that I'm focused on.  I'd give a edge to Doc over Dan Farmer for that. (Sorry Dan  )  I also know Doc would want me to be a good fighter, period...regardless of whether I was called an EPAK'er, SL4 practitioner, Kali player, or Silat enthusiast...or something somewhere in between. 

From a personal note, both Doc and Dan and I have exchanged some interesting, some funny, some sad, and some very spirited e-mail or IM convos that have encompassed everything from martial arts to world politics to corporate rants and raves.  I have the feeling that if/when (and I do hope it's _when_) I meet these folks on person, we'll become fast friends in real life as well, and have a rollicking good time picking each others brains...at least I hope so.  

There are a few other folks that I'd love to spend some time with.  Mr. Planas would certainly be one of them, especially with our shared interests in Filipino combat arts as well as fine guitars.  

Mr. Hale would be another, due to his broad background of Kenpo, his warm and gracious personality, and because I think he embodies a broad concept in Southeast Asian fighting arts.  As a poster on FMATalk said  "Rank doesn't matter in the Philippines.  What matters is if you're good."  

Also on my list would be some of the folks in New England that I've had the good fortune to meet personally, including Michael Edward and his instructor, Mr. Mike Hogan, some of the folks at my old school, and the folks that I've never been on the mat with that pointed me towards Mr. Parker's Kenpo to begin with.  I enjoy being in the company of passionate people, and to spend a week with folks that bring a real passion to their art and live the principles they espouse would be a great experience. 

But if I only have to pick one...it's Doc Chapél.


----------



## phlaw (Nov 16, 2006)

Larry Tatum  -  I have been using his videos for over 10 years, and I have only had the opportunity to actually meet him one time for a very short period.  I would love to spend a week training and getting to know him.


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 17, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> If you could spend a week with any (living) Kenpo instructor, who would it be and why?
> 
> Before you make a quick decision, consider you would be spending more than just mat time with the instructor. You would also be hanging out together, all day, everyday and having all your meals together.
> 
> ...


 

:ultracool  been there, done that.  LOL  Experience of a Lifetime for sure.  I hope to repeat it next year.  Once I fully recover haha



almost forgot to say, it was Doc Chapel.


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 17, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I need what I learn to be broken down and explained to me in vigorous, applicable detail, and can tolerate my endless string of "Why" questions.


 
*Bode* _verb_ (boh-dee) def: to pester with endless questions, most of which the answer is already known if the asker would think about it for a minute first, or which have an answer that is completely irrelvant to the issue at hand. Usually symptomatic of engineers trying to learn kenpo.  often cured by a quick backfist to the gall-bladder meridian.


That is what Doc calls "Bode-ing" as in "don't Bode me" or "she's bodeing me!". Being young and pretty you may get away with it a lot more than this "stout" geezer did LOL. 

As Doc told me so many times "you can ask any question as long as it is not WHY"

but, do not let this persuafe you from your goal.  It is far, far easier to accomplish than you might imagine if you set your intent on it.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 17, 2006)

DavidCC said:


> *Bode* _verb_ (boh-dee) def: to pester with endless questions, most of which the answer is already known if the asker would think about it for a minute first, or which have an answer that is completely irrelvant to the issue at hand. Usually symptomatic of engineers trying to learn kenpo. often cured by a quick backfist to the gall-bladder meridian.
> 
> 
> That is what Doc calls "Bode-ing" as in "don't Bode me" or "she's bodeing me!". Being young and pretty you may get away with it a lot more than this "stout" geezer did LOL.
> ...


 
As in "Don't Bode the man, Ray-Ray."

How is more important than why, and is what most people actually mean when they think they are asking why.


----------



## Bode (Nov 17, 2006)

DavidCC said:


> *Bode* _verb_ (boh-dee) def: to pester with endless questions, most of which the answer is already known if the asker would think about it for a minute first, or which have an answer that is completely irrelvant to the issue at hand. Usually symptomatic of engineers trying to learn kenpo.  often cured by a quick backfist to the gall-bladder meridian.



Wow, I've sort of become infamous..... good description. Though I will tell you this secret.... Doc is a lot more forthecoming with my exploratory questioning after class at around 1 AM.... in the parking lot. As much as it's a curse in class, I've learned a lot by Bodeing. 

It's funny. I've started teaching more and more and noticing students who Bode Bode. I see how it can be a bit distracting from the lesson at hand. Maybe that's Doc's master plan. 

To stay on topic. Who would I spend a week with? If Doc is out of the running because I am his student, then Steve LaBounty. I've heard nothing but praise from him from everyone, including Doc. He was a cop as well, which translates to someone who can see through the "stuff that doesn't work."


----------



## Carol (Nov 17, 2006)

DavidCC said:


> *Bode* _verb_ (boh-dee) def: to pester with endless questions, most of which the answer is already known if the asker would think about it for a minute first, or which have an answer that is completely irrelvant to the issue at hand. *Usually symptomatic of engineers trying to learn kenpo.* often cured by a quick backfist to the gall-bladder meridian.


 
   



> That is what Doc calls "Bode-ing" as in "don't Bode me" or "she's bodeing me!". Being young and pretty you may get away with it a lot more than this "stout" geezer did LOL.
> 
> As Doc told me so many times "you can ask any question as long as it is not WHY"
> 
> but, do not let this persuafe you from your goal. It is far, far easier to accomplish than you might imagine if you set your intent on it.


 
Nah, Doc just knows how well I shoot.

I guess.

*makes mental note to keep my back near a wall when berating Doc with questions*


----------



## TheEdge883 (Nov 17, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Paul Mills


 
I'd go with Paul Mills too. Not only is he the best martial artist I know, but he's one heck of a nice and personable guy.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 18, 2006)

TheEdge883 said:


> I'd go with Paul Mills too. Not only is he the best martial artist I know, but he's one heck of a nice and personable guy.


I have never met him but my instructor talks of him more than any other kenpo Senior beside Mr. Parker. I hope I get the chance some day.
Sean


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 18, 2006)

In answer to my own question: If could spend a week with any EPK instructor alive - it would be Frank Trejo.

First of all Frank is the most celebrated &#8220;Ed Parker Kenpo&#8221; competitor who ever competed at the International Kenpo Karate Championships, being the only person to ever win forms, fighting and techniques &#8211; all in the same year.

There was a time when doing longer and longer forms were the rage.  Ernie George won the Internationals one year by doing Long 1, 2, 3 and 4 back-to-back.  It was awesome and instantly started a new trend.  But then the super-long form idea started going bad when everyone started doing forms back-to-back, with little or no form.  The forms were just getting faster and sloppier until Frank stepped in and won the International Kenpo Forms division with &#8220;Short Form 3&#8221;.  Single handedly Frank brought Kenpo forms back to its roots of doing things correctly instead of quickly.

But let me tell you a couple more reasons I consider Frank Trejo to be the best of the best.

One day Mr. Parker tells me bring Frank to the Santa Monica studio (Larry&#8217;s) for a promotion testing.  I look at Mr. Parker and say, &#8220;What if he doesn&#8217;t want to come?&#8221; Mr. Parker totally ignored me and carried on with what ever else it was he was doing.

So, I go over to Frank&#8217;s and tell him that Mr. Parker wanted me to pick him up later and take him to Larry&#8217;s to sit on the board of a test.  Frank looks at me and says he doesn&#8217;t want to go &#8211; he&#8217;s busy.  I say, &#8220;Frank, you can kill me, or Mr. Parker can kill me.  It looks like I&#8217;m going to die either way, but Mr. Parker told me to bring you to Larry&#8217;s tonight, so I guess you&#8217;re going to have to kill me, because I&#8217;m not going to show up without you.

Frank says, &#8220;What time?&#8221;  I say, &#8220;The test is at seven, so I&#8217;ll pick you up around six.  He says okay and I leave.  I show up at 3 o&#8217;clock in the afternoon and when I walk in Frank says, &#8220;What are you doing here, you said you would be here at six!&#8221;  I say, &#8220;I lied.&#8221;  Then I ask Frank if I had shown up at six would he have been there?  He said, &#8220;No.&#8221;

For those of you who don&#8217;t know what the big deal is in the first place, it was obvious to me, and to Frank, that Mr. Parker wanted Frank at the test because he was going to promote him from 4th to 5th.  I knew it, Frank knew it and Frank was doing his best to get out it!  Okay tell me honestly &#8211; how many of us would have gone to such lengths to get out of being kicked to 5th by Mr. Parker?

This was at a time when total strangers were actually coming to Mr. Parker&#8217;s home, knocking on the door and asking for black belts.  But that&#8217;s a story for another time.

So, I get Frank to the test, he sits on the board and indeed Mr. Parker kicks him to 5th &#8211; only the story doesn&#8217;t end there.  As Mr. Parker thrusts a powerful front thrust kick to Frank&#8217;s midsection, Frank drops into a forward bow and takes the full force of the kick!  I ask him later why he did that and he says, &#8220;I don&#8217;t know, it just seemed like a good idea at the time.&#8221;  You can see the photo in the gallery of my web site: www.pacifickenpo.com, where you can see Frank being driven back out of his forward bow by the force of Mr. Parker's kick.

Now for my favorite Frank Trejo story:

It was dark and stormy night and . . . well, it was dark and stormy in that Frank and I had been bar hopping around Pasadena all night, eventually ending up in very rough looking section of town when Frank says I want chicken and ribs!  Pull over to that cafe!  Then he says, &#8220;Okay if these guys jump me, I need to know you&#8217;ll have my back!

I&#8217;m thinking, what? But I&#8217;m saying; don&#8217;t worry Frank I&#8217;m right behind you.  Or maybe I said something real inspirational like, &#8220;Holly $#!+ Frank, you&#8217;re going to get me killed!&#8221;  I really have no memory of what I really said.

Well, we walk inside, Frank looking casual, and me &#8220;trying&#8221; to look tough, when the cook, the waiter and half the patrons shout-out, &#8220;Hey Frankie! And they line up to hug the guy.

Okay, that&#8217;s really a side story, because the real story starts after we leave the cafe and get back to the Pasadena Studio.  It&#8217;s 2:30 or 3 o&#8217;clock in the morning and rather than go back to his place we just crash-out on the mat.  I found a striking pad for a pillow and used my gi as a blanket; I don&#8217;t think Frank bothered with either.

Come morning (about 3 or 4 hours later) we start rustling around as we come back to life.  Frank, who had fallen asleep right near the heavy bag, stands up and without so much as a blink - wham! He blasts the heavy bag with a jump spinning back kick.  Then say&#8217;s &#8220;I need a shower&#8221; and walks off.

So I stand up, stretch a little bit, walk over to the bag, settle into springing little stance and . . . then walk away chuckling to myself, thinking if I tried that . . . Lord only knows how many body parts would be torn lose.

To say that Frank Trejo is one of the best and most inspirational Kenpo instructors alive today would be a gross understatement.  But to say Frank Trejo is &#8220;The Man&#8221; would sum it up nicely.

All that being said: 

Who would I most like to live next door to?  

Now that would have to be Ron Chapel.


----------



## Kim Dahl (Nov 20, 2006)

If I you could spend a week with anyone off my choice Well I think it is a very hard question

There is a lot off good Kenpo people out there, I would probably spend the week with an instructor that I having train with yet. And there is a lot J . For me it is important to take a look behind the person in the uniform to see what kind off Person he or she is. There for my Choice would be Mr. Bob White. He is one I hear alot off good things about, off cause there is many more out there.

Best Kenpo Regards
Kim Dahl
www.Kenpo.dk
Parker/Planas Lineage Denmark


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 20, 2006)

Excellent story.  Made me nostaglic for something I wasn't even there for 





Rich_Hale said:


> Who would I most like to live next door to?
> 
> Now that would have to be Ron Chapel.


 
Next door to, yes.

Downstairs from... no.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Nov 21, 2006)

DavidCC said:


> *Bode* _verb_ (boh-dee) def: to pester with endless questions, most of which the answer is already known if the asker would think about it for a minute first, or which have an answer that is completely irrelvant to the issue at hand. Usually symptomatic of engineers trying to learn kenpo. often cured by a quick backfist to the gall-bladder meridian.
> 
> 
> That is what Doc calls "Bode-ing" as in "don't Bode me" or "she's bodeing me!". Being young and pretty you may get away with it a lot more than this "stout" geezer did LOL.
> ...


 
Wow you know you're popular when your name becomes a Verb


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 21, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Wow you know you're popular when your name becomes a Verb


 
James, 

Not to rain on Bode's parade, but I'd prefer being an adjective to a verb, which I guess, is why everyone wants to be me 

Bode - Doc says I should expect to see the usual suspects on Thursday - hope you're there . . . this time.

$$$$ hale

............


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 21, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> James,
> 
> Not to rain on Bode's parade, but I'd prefer being an adjective to a verb, which I guess, is why everyone wants to be me
> 
> ...


 

Man, is my T-day gonna suck. I'm working, and stuck up north while the family and friends are 500 miles south.

Pisser.

D.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 21, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Man, is my T-day gonna suck. I'm working, and stuck up north while the family and friends are 500 miles south.
> 
> Pisser.
> 
> D.


 

I'll be in Santa Rosa/Yosimite for all of Christmas/New Years, let's make plans to get together.


----------



## Carol (Nov 21, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Man, is my T-day gonna suck. I'm working, and stuck up north while the family and friends are 500 miles south.
> 
> Pisser.
> 
> D.


 
Pity that you're stuck on the wrong coast, too.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 21, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> I'll be in Santa Rosa/Yosimite for all of Christmas/New Years, let's make plans to get together.


 
Deal. It would be good to kick it a bit wit a kenpo bradda. Perhaps you can tell me a bit about all the incredible food that's bound to be at Bummy's.

D.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 21, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Pity that you're stuck on the wrong coast, too.


 
*ahem* Quite the pity.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Nov 26, 2006)

i would have to say Huk Planas not just because he is my teacher in kenpo but because of who he is. i have had the privilege of spending a week with huk in Europe when we taught at the Viking Camp at Ingmar Johasson's in Sweden(awesome time)then it was off to italy to teach near Milan and site seeing with huk and ingmar in rome. i truly got to know and chat with huk about many topics kenpo and whatever else came about. i have a tremendous amount of respect for huk and everything he represents.
later
jay


----------



## True2Kenpo (Nov 27, 2006)

jaybacca72 said:


> i would have to say Huk Planas not just because he is my teacher in kenpo but because of who he is. i have had the privilege of spending a week with huk in Europe when we taught at the Viking Camp at Ingmar Johasson's in Sweden(awesome time)then it was off to italy to teach near Milan and site seeing with huk and ingmar in rome. i truly got to know and chat with huk about many topics kenpo and whatever else came about. i have a tremendous amount of respect for huk and everything he represents.
> later
> jay


 
Jay,
Good morning sir!  Great response...  I could not say anything better!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Shortay (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd choose Rod Perez. 

My second choice (and I know he'll forgive me for putting him second) is Doc. 

For those who have chosen Doc, be prepared to stay up late into the night and be mocked if you "eat like a bird".

xx


----------



## Doc (Dec 6, 2006)

Shortay said:


> I'd choose Rod Perez.
> 
> My second choice (and I know he'll forgive me for putting him second) is Doc.
> 
> ...



I dare you put your man before your father. Just like your sisters. (At least he's a high level extremely competent SL-4 kenpo teacher)

Side note: Mercedes said she wants to start Kenpo again. I think I'll let Rod teach her too. I can't handle both of you.


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 11, 2007)

My chice would be EP but since that can't happen it would be Jim Mitchell. Mr. Mitchell trained with EP and is a fisrt generation BB. He is my instructors father and I have trained with him in the past, he has forgotten more then I will ever know. I respect and love the man greatly. I would also like to train with Mr. Hale someday.


----------

